# Problème certificat SSL mon.service-public.fr



## thierry_b (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, le certificat SSL utilisé par mon.service-public.fr (https://connexion.mon.service-public.fr) n'a pas l'air d'être reconnu sous Mac OS X. Safari et Google Chrome me signale une erreur (émetteur non certifié) alors que sous Windows, aucun soucis avec Google Chrome.

Pas de soucis, sous Firefox, par contre, qui utilise sa propre base de certificat sans utiliser la liste fournie par le système d'exploitation.

Est-ce que je suis obligé d'importer ce certificat SSL dans le Trousseau de Mac OS X pour ne plus avoir l'erreur? Et si oui, comment faire?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2013)

c'est un couac connu
( voir divers sujets es site administratifs, impots , vos droits etc)

pragmatiquement je te conseillerai de ne pas tenter des manoeuvres hasardeuses et d'utiliser Firefox quand tu as besoin d'aller sur ton compte


----------



## JLB21 (19 Juillet 2013)

Il n'y a plus besoin de certificats pour aller sur Mon Service Public


----------

